# What is the purpose of a garter tab?



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Photos of shawls and scarves that use garter tabs often have an ugly bulge at the center of the neckline. I have presumed that this bulge is the result of the garter tab because I haven't seen them in shawls that don't use the garter tab technique. From looking at the many projects posted on Ravelry and sometimes on the forum, the bulges seem to occur more times than not, and to me, they ruin the appearance of the project. Given the frequency that this bulge seems to occur, I don't understand why designers use them.
I understand how to make a garter tab but cannot bring myself to use any pattern with one because I don't know how to be sure I won't end up with a bulge. 
There are enough shawl patterns available that don't use garter tabs to keep me occupied for several lifetimes, but so many designs use garter tabs that I would love to understand why.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

When I do the garter tabs, I make sure I do it looser than my normal knitting tension; otherwise I do tend to get just a bit of a bulge.
But blocking takes care of most of it. :wink:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I use them to make the top edge straight (I find a slight curve in the middle if I just begin with one or three stitches and increase). And, as Galaxycraft said, blocking takes care of it.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have made only one shawl with a garter tab, but I love how it made a smooth line across the centre back of the neck:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> When I do the garter tabs, I make sure I do it looser than my normal knitting tension; otherwise I do tend to get just a bit of a bulge.
> But blocking takes care of most of it. :wink:


Thanks. I've seen so many shawls that would otherwise be beautiful except for that annoying bulge. Some of the bulges seem to be large enough to keep the shawl from lying around the neck correctly.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> I have made only one shawl with a garter tab, but I love how it made a smooth line across the centre back of the neck:


I definitely don't see any bulge in your photo. Galaxycraft suggested that the tab should be knitted with a little less tension. What do you do?

I see so many that look like this photo or worse, that have really kept me from using a garter tab. This scarf/Shawlette had been blocked


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Photos of shawls and scarves that use garter tabs often have an ugly bulge at the center of the neckline. I have presumed that this bulge is the result of the garter tab because I haven't seen them in shawls that don't use the garter tab technique. From looking at the many projects posted on Ravelry and sometimes on the forum, the bulges seem to occur more times than not, and to me, they ruin the appearance of the project. Given the frequency that this bulge seems to occur, I don't understand why designers use them.
> I understand how to make a garter tab but cannot bring myself to use any pattern with one because I don't know how to be sure I won't end up with a bulge.
> There are enough shawl patterns available that don't use garter tabs to keep me occupied for several lifetimes, but so many designs use garter tabs that I would love to understand why.


I was thrilled to bits when I learned about Garter Tabs.
There is certainly no bulge at the top of my scarves when I use Garter Tab.
Personally, I have found the bulge at the back of the neck is usually caused by the increasing rather than the Garter Tab.
If you have a problem, just top roll top edge of the scarf before you put it on.
Works for me.
Have fun.
Colleen
PS, The pic is the most recent scarf I made.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> I was thrilled to bits when I learned about Garter Tabs.
> There is certainly no bulge at the top of my scarves when I use Garter Tab.
> Personally, I have found the bulge at the back of the neck is usually caused by the increasing rather than the Garter Tab.
> If you have a problem, just top roll top edge of the scarf before you put it on.
> ...


Thanks, and as your photo shows, definitely no bulge. If I overcome my fear of garter tabs and try a shawl using one, I'll remember to pay attention to increases as well as tension.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

the garter tab is so that when you have the garter border on the edge of the shawl, it looks continuous. I think the bulge is more a matter of blocking the shawl as it's meant to be. Some are meant to be straight across, and some are meant to be curved. If you try to take a shawl that should be curved and make it straight, it's going to bulge


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

You are focusing your issues on the tab and not the direction of the fabric created around that area. You are bringing extra bias issues to a point and like quilters and sewers that learn joining bias points are very tricky and leave larger bumps (that cannot be pressed out) so they make back stitched holes instead. The same would hold true for a garter tab since it also allows for ease to the bias that is concentrated in that spot. The opposite but similar issue happens when adding godets and gussets of yore to garments--they not only maintained the bias but allowed for flexiblity at that area and what the original sweat shirts had at the center front neckline since the fabric then was created like todays sweatshirt fabrics.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> the garter tab is so that when you have the garter border on the edge of the shawl, it looks continuous. I think the bulge is more a matter of blocking the shawl as it's meant to be. Some are meant to be straight across, and some are meant to be curved. If you try to take a shawl that should be curved and make it straight, it's going to bulge


Thank you, I appreciate the information on the "why" of the garter tab and the curve of the edge.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I definitely don't see any bulge in your photo. Galaxycraft suggested that the tab should be knitted with a little less tension. What do you do?
> 
> I see so many that look like this photo or worse, that have really kept me from using a garter tab. This scarf/Shawlette had been blocked


Your scarf picture looks to me like the Garter Tab edge is the bottom point of the scarf, not the neck edge.
For it to be the neck edge it would need increases in the centre as well as on the edges.
Sometimes it is a good idea to drop your work off the needles and see how it sits.
I think you will find it goes up the other way.
I have written out my Simple Triangle Scarf pattern if you would like it.
Let me know and I will PM it to you.
Have fun.
Colleen
PS, Maybe your scarf is a half circle?
If so, it just needs more increases closer to the start.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> Your scarf picture looks to me like the Garter Tab edge is the bottom point of the scarf, not the neck edge.
> For it to be the neck edge it would need increases in the centre as well as on the edges.
> Sometimes it is a good idea to drop your work off the needles and see how it sits.
> I think you will find it goes up the other way.
> ...


It's not my scarf, but one on Ravelry. I cropped away the rest of the photo so it couldn't be identified. I'm certain that this is the neck edge.
Your comments illustrate exactly why I've shied away from using a garter tab, the bulge makes the scarf look distorted. I have seen triangles turn into rhombuses.
However, there have been enough helpful comments to my question that I'm going to try a simple crescent that uses a garter tab to see what happens. If I don't like it I'll frog it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Aggie May said:


> Your scarf picture looks to me like the Garter Tab edge is the bottom point of the scarf, not the neck edge.
> For it to be the neck edge it would need increases in the centre as well as on the edges.
> Sometimes it is a good idea to drop your work off the needles and see how it sits.
> I think you will find it goes up the other way.
> ...


After rereading my first response to your comments I realized I sounded pretty rude and I certainly didn't intend to. I appologize for that. 
I have made only a few shawls, one a bottom-up crescent using short rows, a couple of triangles (literally, a couple), a rectangle and an asymmetric triangle I'm working on now. I have stayed away from garter tabs because of "the bulge." I am going to have to make one with the garter tab to understand the shaping. I am not experienced enough to understand cause and effect for many design elements because I haven't yet knit them at all or not enough of them. I usually need to knit more than one item to actually understand why something behaves the way it does and without additional repeats, I forget. 
Thank you for the offer of your pattern and I would love to have it. Please let me know where it is published.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> After rereading my first response to your comments I realized I sounded pretty rude and I certainly didn't intend to. I appologize for that.
> I have made only a few shawls, one a bottom-up crescent using short rows, a couple of triangles (literally, a couple), a rectangle and an asymmetric triangle I'm working on now. I have stayed away from garter tabs because of "the bulge." I am going to have to make one with the garter tab to understand the shaping. I am not experienced enough to understand cause and effect for many design elements because I haven't yet knit them at all or not enough of them. I usually need to knit more than one item to actually understand why something behaves the way it does and without additional repeats, I forget.
> Thank you for the offer of your pattern and I would love to have it. Please let me know where it is published.


I certainly didn't take any offence so no need for an apology.
It can be very confusing when you get all sorts of answers to what starts out as a simple problem.
Maybe you can PM me a link to the page so I can have a proper look at it for you.
As I said before, the Garter Tab is not at fault in this case, it is the increases, that is if the edge shown is the top edge of the shawl.
I don't have my pattern published anywhere so I will PM it to you, if I can otherwise we will find another way to share it with you.
Hope we can convert you to using Garter Tab in the future, just remember, it isn't needed in all triangle shawl patterns, only when you want the garter Stitch border to look like it goes right across the top of the shawl.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Enlighten me please, what is a garder tab & what are the used for. I'm not a lace shawl knitter, thanks.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> It's not my scarf, but one on Ravelry. I cropped away the rest of the photo so it couldn't be identified. I'm certain that this is the neck edge.
> Your comments illustrate exactly why I've shied away from using a garter tab, the bulge makes the scarf look distorted. I have seen triangles turn into rhombuses.
> However, there have been enough helpful comments to my question that I'm going to try a simple crescent that uses a garter tab to see what happens. If I don't like it I'll frog it.


Triangle shawls that are started at the center of the long edge are usually written to be knitted in garter stitch. Garter is chosen for several reasons. It's reversible, and looks the same on both sides. It lies flat, and doesn't try to curl up, usually, even if you don't block it. And, most importantly, 2 rows of garter stitch are as high as one stitch is wide. That means that you can get a 45 degree angle by increasing every other row, which means that the long edge is straight.

I wrote a pattern for a simple triangular shawl like this in garter stitch, and a friend bought the pattern. When I sold it to her, I cautioned that it needed to be in garter stitch to be the right shape. She knitted many shawls and did them in stockinette stitch, which is not as tall as it is wide, but two rows are more like 1-1/2 times the width of a single stitch. All of her shawls are sort of a squashed diamond shape. The neck edge actually has it's own point in the middle.

The whole pattern has to be adjusted to have more increases if you're going to use stockinette stitch. This is one of the reasons that Elizabeth Zimmerman loved garter stitch so much, and one reason I also love it so much.

_If you use a triangular shawl pattern designed for garter stitch, and do it in stockinette, it will be wonky._

When you're adjusting the number of increases, think about if you'd like that long edge to be straight, or if you'd like it to be indented a bit. I think the top edge curving _in_, just a little bit helps the shawl stay on better.

I've done shawls with and without the garter tab, and not gotten the bump you show in your photo in either case. But the garter tab is _NOT_ responsible for a triangular shawl that's a squashed diamond. That's caused by the wrong number of increases per row.

If you get a bump like that, I'd reread the directions for the tab carefully, and go through it step by step. The tab itself should be _very_ short, maybe 6 rows. Six rows would need three stitches to lay flat for a square, but to start a triangle, it would need more like 5 to 7 stitches, to make an increase. On that first pick up row, you need to at least add an increase for the first side and the center if you're going to increase at the first side and the center on _every_ row. If you're only going to make decreases every other row, you'll need an increase at the beginning, two in the center, and another one at the end. Both of the edge increases should be inside the garter edge you're starting.

BTW, I like to do an increase right after the garter edge in the beginning and one at the center on _every_ row. That way, all the rows are alike, and I don't have to remember if I'm on an increase row or not.

I hope I'm explaining this so it makes sense.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Pattern: Milkrun Shawl http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milk-run-shawl On the needles, no blocking, it's really just started.
It's a basic garter stitch triangle started with a garter tab. Crappy pic but I find no distortion of the shape. Reading the above responses I think I have a better understanding of why the garter tab is so wonderfully not noticeable.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

k1p2sox said:


> Enlighten me please, what is a garder tab & what are the used for. I'm not a lace shawl knitter, thanks.


The photo in the last entry shows a well-executed garter tab.

It's used when a triangular shawl is started at the center of the long edge, the part that would be up against your neck.

A garter tab is a way to make that two or three stitch edging look like it runs right across the top of the shawl with no break, even though it actually starts there.

You do a provisional cast on of two or three stitches (however wide that edging is), work several rows in garter stitch, then turn your work, pick up the specified number of stitches, take out the waste yarn and knit across the stitches at the beginning. You wind up with the stitches for the edging at each end, with the stitches for the beginning of the shawl in the center. The garter border looks continuous.

It's a very neat beginning.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this discussion! It sent me searching on Ravelry, where I discovered a means of making a garter tab start that does NOT have a provisional cast on OR picking up stitches along the side!!! Find it at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tutorial-starting-a-shawl-with-a-garter-tab

Before finding that - my new favourite way of doing a garter tab - I'd been wondering about why my garter tabs never have any bumpiness. I work mine beginning with a simple cast on (easy to pick up stitches from and almost indetectable). I work a chain selvedge (easy to pick up stitches from). I pick up only the back loop of that chain selvedge. None of the garter tab start shawls I've made have increases centered on the garter tab. I'm pretty sure that it is not intended for use with centered increases.

From a construction point of view, it seems to me that the stress of pulling the shawl on stretches the stitches of the top line. Not good. The garter tab start relieves all that stress from single stitches and spreads it out over all the stitches of that garter stitch band. That's why I like it, even though I don't like to do/undo provisional cast ons or pick up stitches.

Now, to go cast on that new method and begin _another_ shawl!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> Photos of shawls and scarves that use garter tabs often have an ugly bulge at the center of the neckline. I have presumed that this bulge is the result of the garter tab because I haven't seen them in shawls that don't use the garter tab technique. From looking at the many projects posted on Ravelry and sometimes on the forum, the bulges seem to occur more times than not, and to me, they ruin the appearance of the project. Given the frequency that this bulge seems to occur, I don't understand why designers use them.
> I understand how to make a garter tab but cannot bring myself to use any pattern with one because I don't know how to be sure I won't end up with a bulge.
> There are enough shawl patterns available that don't use garter tabs to keep me occupied for several lifetimes, but so many designs use garter tabs that I would love to understand why.


The first time I did a garter tab, the instructions were confusing. I decided to just trust the pattern...followed the instructions & it came out fine. I've knit several shawl patterns that start with a garter tab & mine have looked fine with a straight edge across the top.

Sometimes watching a few videos of the same process/technique to see how others did the tab will help you understand why yours has a 'bulge' as you put it, when it shouldn't.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Starting+a+shawl+with+a+garter+tab


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry if I sound "dumb" but I don`t understand what a "garter tab" is. Also I wonder what the connection is between garters and necklines.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for this discussion! It sent me searching on Ravelry, where I discovered a means of making a garter tab start that does NOT have a provisional cast on OR picking up stitches along the side!!! Find it at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tutorial-starting-a-shawl-with-a-garter-tab
> 
> Many thanks to you Jessica-Jean that is a brilliant find .
> Now my favourite too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Leslee


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I have made only one shawl with a garter tab, but I love how it made a smooth line across the centre back of the neck:


I agree... I have used the garter tab for MANY projects. I have never had a bulge, but instead LOVE the way it looks and lies smooth.

Sounds as if the OP was given some good tips to avoid the "bulge".. I have never had a problem myself.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

OK something else I've never heard of----what is a garter tab. Thank you in advance.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> OK something else I've never heard of----what is a garter tab. Thank you in advance.


I'd like to know, too. It's a term I've never heard.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

From my understanding of the garter tab it is supposed to make the joining much less noticeable and from the ones I have seen and started it seems to work. maybe your tension is too tight?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Once again I've learnt something new from KP! Never knew about this until today but I have yet to make a lacy shawl. Got the yarn and the pattern so perhaps today is the day! Wonder if it starts with a garter tab..........


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Photos of shawls and scarves that use garter tabs often have an ugly bulge at the center of the neckline. I have presumed that this bulge is the result of the garter tab because I haven't seen them in shawls that don't use the garter tab technique. From looking at the many projects posted on Ravelry and sometimes on the forum, the bulges seem to occur more times than not, and to me, they ruin the appearance of the project. Given the frequency that this bulge seems to occur, I don't understand why designers use them.
> I understand how to make a garter tab but cannot bring myself to use any pattern with one because I don't know how to be sure I won't end up with a bulge.
> There are enough shawl patterns available that don't use garter tabs to keep me occupied for several lifetimes, but so many designs use garter tabs that I would love to understand why.


I've used the garter tab in many shawls, and never had it bulge... It may be that the pictures you've seen haven't been blocked properly, or the person didn't understand and correctly execute the garter tab... some people have trouble with the "turning" directions... (basically, the garter tab is provisional cast on of three stitches, knit three or so rows, turn the work and pick up three stitches from the ends of the row down one side, then pick up the three provisional cast on stitches -- ending up with 9 stitches). At this point, on the needles, it looks like you would expect - a bit of a mess, but once you start knitting, it evens out. The purpose of the garter tab in a design is to keep the appearance of a smooth edging all the way across the top of the shawl (the long edge of a triangular shawl), without breaking up the garter pattern on the edging. The garter tab blends into the rest of the garter stitch border.


----------



## Lee-Ann (Jun 18, 2013)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> OK something else I've never heard of----what is a garter tab. Thank you in advance.


It is usually called garter stitch tab. It is a way of starting your knitting project. I've seen it used for top down triangular shawls and the toes of toe up socks.

http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/garter-tab-tutorial/

The above link shows nice clear pictures and has a written description of how the garter stitch tab is done. There is probably more than one way of achieving the same results but the link shows a basic way of doing it. If you want more info the easiest way is to do an internet search for garter stitch tab or something like that. Younwill find lots of youtube videos and websites to look at.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Triangle shawls that are started at the center of the long edge are usually written to be knitted in garter stitch. Garter is chosen for several reasons. It's reversible, and looks the same on both sides. It lies flat, and doesn't try to curl up, usually, even if you don't block it. And, most importantly, 2 rows of garter stitch are as high as one stitch is wide. That means that you can get a 45 degree angle by increasing every other row, which means that the long edge is straight.
> 
> I wrote a pattern for a simple triangular shawl like this in garter stitch, and a friend bought the pattern. When I sold it to her, I cautioned that it needed to be in garter stitch to be the right shape. She knitted many shawls and did them in stockinette stitch, which is not as tall as it is wide, but two rows are
> more like 1-1/2 times the width of a single stitch. All of her shawls are sort of a squashed diamond shape. The neck edge actually has it's own point in the middle.
> ...


Thank you for taking time to explain. It makes sense. I knitted several shawls using a garter tab and never experienced the bulge. Of course, I block all my shawls.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mairmie said:


> sorry if I sound "dumb" but I don`t understand what a "garter tab" is. Also I wonder what the connection is between garters and necklines.


The "garter" in this instance, has nothing to do with garters.

It's kind of a shorthand for garter _stitch._

There are several explanations of a garter tab already up here. And at least one after your question.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Lee-Ann, thank you for posting video. I learned something today.


----------



## babyjax (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks to DISGO (and lostarts) for their explanations. Understanding what is happening to the fabric and how to influence its shape and drape is so helpful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

As I was drifting off to sleep in the pre-dawn, it occurred to me that a garter tab might also be used to start a top-down cardigan.

For what it's worth, my garter tabs have never bulged and the shawls begun with one were never blocked.

AND, there's no law saying that a 'garter tab' must be garter stitch. As you can see, seed stitch works just as well. The 'tab' is invisible in the center top of this Faroese-style top-down shawl. Those protruding bumps are the shaped shoulders and are why this style of shawl stays on without help. In fact, it begins quite like a top-down cardigan.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/faroese-style-lace-2


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a very interesting Tip

One I had not heard of before

Thank you for asking the question
Love learning something new

Kat


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Lostarts commented on why people use garter stitch to make shawls with increases every other row. Thank you for that good explanation--I have wondered why they did not use stockinette (as both a machine and hand knitter, I generally prefer the look of stockinette--it just looks neater to me in spite of the rolling issues). I was about to raise the question here, but now it is answered for me. I am taking a class on designing shawls with wedge shapes at Stitches West, so may ask how to design for stockinette sections that increase. (I have never designed a shawl but have been playing with short row and lace sections on the machine). So much to learn!


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Since I have never had a problem with garter tabs, it isn't something I have given a lot of thought to. But the wealth of knowledge shared here today has been eye-opening.
Thank you all so much.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

this is an interesting topic. thanks for asking


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've only knitted one shawl with a garter tab. I just followed the instructions and as it is perfectly straight and flat I never knew that there might be any issues. 

Thanks to all the KPers answers I now understand why garter tabs are knitted and the different types from the videos. I am still learning so much from this forum. What a wealth of experience and knowledge are shared on KP. .


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> the garter tab is so that when you have the garter border on the edge of the shawl, it looks continuous. I think the bulge is more a matter of blocking the shawl as it's meant to be. Some are meant to be straight across, and some are meant to be curved. If you try to take a shawl that should be curved and make it straight, it's going to bulge


I think Dragonfly has it right. That is why blocking wires are important for long lines. Pins alone pull outward.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

lostarts said:


> The photo in the last entry shows a well-executed garter tab.
> 
> It's used when a triangular shawl is started at the center of the long edge, the part that would be up against your neck.


Thank you! I just did as I was told and it works for me. If it hadn't I'd be the OP on a thread like this. Now I have to go see Jessica-Jean's newfound love.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the information. I had envisioned a garter stitch "tab" like used to be on button-down oxford cloth shirts in the back. AH! I can go back to bed now; I've learned something today!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've begun lots of shawls with a garter tab and haven't had any bulge, in fact the garter tab get rid of the divet that happens if you just start with 5 stitches and go into the pattern.

That being said, I have found a work around for the garter tab. You need 3 pieces of information...how many stitches the shawl itself starts with and how many edge stitches there are and what stitch is used for the edge stitches.

For example, if the tab yields 9 stitches and there are 2 edge stitches on either side that are in garter, cast on 9 stitches and knit 2 rows before starting the pattern. If there are 3 edge stitches, knit 3 rows. 

It's not as seamless as a garter tab, but if it just isn't working for you, then it's an "okay" alternative. 

BTW, I think the bulge you were seeing has more to do with stitch increases than the garter tab. I'm a little surprised that blocking didn't deal with that, as it usually will.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

disgo said:


> You are focusing your issues on the tab and not the direction of the fabric created around that area. You are bringing extra bias issues to a point and like quilters and sewers that learn joining bias points are very tricky and leave larger bumps (that cannot be pressed out) so they make back stitched holes instead. The same would hold true for a garter tab since it also allows for ease to the bias that is concentrated in that spot. The opposite but similar issue happens when adding godets and gussets of yore to garments--they not only maintained the bias but allowed for flexiblity at that area and what the original sweat shirts had at the center front neckline since the fabric then was created like todays sweatshirt fabrics.


Great info and the sewing analogies were a big help because I used to see a lot and have added gussets on more than one occasion.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who responded. I have learned a lot about a garter tab and will begin a mini shawl that uses one so I can begin to understand how it works. I want to try AuntKnitty's work-around as well so I can compare and contrast the different effects on the neckline area fabric.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF "GARTER TABS" any of the shawls or scarves I've made never said anything about them. What is a garter tab and why do some patterns need them?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF "GARTER TABS" any of the shawls or scarves I've made never said anything about them. What is a garter tab and why do some patterns need them?


If you would continue reading past the first page, you will find that answer.

There are many things I've never heard of that I have learned here on KP. I don't usually scream about them though.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> the garter tab is so that when you have the garter border on the edge of the shawl, it looks continuous. I think the bulge is more a matter of blocking the shawl as it's meant to be. Some are meant to be straight across, and some are meant to be curved. If you try to take a shawl that should be curved and make it straight, it's going to bulge


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

yorkie1 said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF "GARTER TABS" any of the shawls or scarves I've made never said anything about them. What is a garter tab and why do some patterns need them?


ANSWERED SEVERAL TIMES in this thread alone already.

Is all caps rude? Maybe I shouldn't do it again.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you would continue reading past the first page, you will find that answer.
> 
> There are many things I've never heard of that I have learned here on KP. I don't usually scream about them though.


A good scream can do wonders sometimes. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you would continue reading past the first page, you will find that answer.
> 
> There are many things I've never heard of that I have learned here on KP. I don't usually scream about them though.


 I wasn't screaming about them. I simply wanted to know what the purpose of the garter tab was. 
Also I did read many of the posts on more of the pages, but still never found out what the purpose of the garter tab is..
Sorry about the capital letters in the beginning of my post. I don't know how to type and I use the hunt and peck method. I hit the caps lock sometimes and have a lot typed before I look up and see it. I usually correct it, but this time I didn't. :roll: :roll:


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

lostarts said:


> A garter tab is a way to make that two or three stitch edging look like it runs right across the top of the shawl with no break, even though it actually starts there.
> 
> You do a provisional cast on of two or three stitches (however wide that edging is), work several rows in garter stitch, then turn your work, pick up the specified number of stitches, take out the waste yarn and knit across the stitches at the beginning. You wind up with the stitches for the edging at each end, with the stitches for the beginning of the shawl in the center. The garter border looks continuous.
> 
> It's a very neat beginning.


It's also the method for working a knit-on iCord edging, completely around an item, needing only to graft the 2 or 3 border/iCord sts tog at the end. I've used this w/great results. Thx lostarts.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

disgo said:


> You are focusing your issues on the tab and not the direction of the fabric created around that area. You are bringing extra bias issues to a point and like quilters and sewers that learn joining bias points are very tricky and leave larger bumps (that cannot be pressed out) so they make back stitched holes instead. The same would hold true for a garter tab since it also allows for ease to the bias that is concentrated in that spot. The opposite but similar issue happens when adding godets and gussets of yore to garments--they not only maintained the bias but allowed for flexiblity at that area and what the original sweat shirts had at the center front neckline since the fabric then was created like todays sweatshirt fabrics.


thank you. I have always wondered why...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Garter tabs are used a lot in lace shawls. Proper blocking will get rid of any potential bulge. I've never had one, and I've never noticed any of my lace knitting friends having one. In fact, I didn't know a garter tab would cause one. 

The only bulges I've had, is in triangular designs knit from the bottom up. And that's not because of a tab.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Photos of shawls and scarves that use garter tabs often have an ugly bulge at the center of the neckline. I have presumed that this bulge is the result of the garter tab because I haven't seen them in shawls that don't use the garter tab technique. From looking at the many projects posted on Ravelry and sometimes on the forum, the bulges seem to occur more times than not, and to me, they ruin the appearance of the project. Given the frequency that this bulge seems to occur, I don't understand why designers use them.
> I understand how to make a garter tab but cannot bring myself to use any pattern with one because I don't know how to be sure I won't end up with a bulge.
> There are enough shawl patterns available that don't use garter tabs to keep me occupied for several lifetimes, but so many designs use garter tabs that I would love to understand why.


please what is a garder tab am I the only one that never heard of this


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> please what is a garder tab am I the only one that never heard of this


Please, go back and read the explanations already given on the first three pages of this discussion.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Please, go back and read the explanations already given on the first three pages of this discussion.


i did, but not till I went on you tub did I understand what it exactly was I have never made a shawl . when I did ask the queston the topic was just posted I always thought ther was never a stupid question on KP


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> i did, but not till I went on YouTube did I understand what it exactly was I have never made a shawl . when I did ask the question the topic was just posted I always thought there was never a stupid question on KP


A) I never said your question was stupid. You're perfectly right, there are no stupid questions - on KP or anywhere else.

B) This topic was begun yesterday: Jan 30, 15 15:19 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-315944-1.html#6778424
I guess I was stupid to have stayed 'watching' it, after the original poster chimed in to say she'd had her question answered. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-315944-4.html#6783661

If I was wrong to ask you to read the explanations already given, I regret it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I have made only one shawl with a garter tab, but I love how it made a smooth line across the centre back of the neck:


I found the same thing. Had stayed clear of the garter tab before that. Now I think I might use it more often.


----------



## JulieLanner (Dec 19, 2014)

To avoid the bulge, I do this. I cast on 51 stitches and work enough rows to give me the same number of ridges as the edging has stitches. For example, if the edging has 3 garter stitches, work 6 rows. At the end of the row, pick up 1 stitch at the end of each ridge. In our example, pick up 3. Turn, knit the 3, pm, yo, work to the center stitch, yo, pm, work 1, yo, work to end. Yo, pick up 1 stitch in each ridge. Knit 3, purl until the last 3, knit 3. Now proceed in pattern, picking the pattern row to begin with that has the same stitch count as what you have. Might be row 9, 10 or 11 or so. No bulge ever. Your longer beginning is cutting across the bottom of the bulge. 
Julie in San Diego


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

JulieLanner said:


> To avoid the bulge, I do this. I cast on 51 stitches and work enough rows to give me the same number of ridges as the edging has stitches. For example, if the edging has 3 garter stitches, work 6 rows. At the end of the row, pick up 1 stitch at the end of each ridge. In our example, pick up 3. Turn, knit the 3, pm, yo, work to the center stitch, yo, pm, work 1, yo, work to end. Yo, pick up 1 stitch in each ridge. Knit 3, purl until the last 3, knit 3. Now proceed in pattern, picking the pattern row to begin with that has the same stitch count as what you have. Might be row 9, 10 or 11 or so. No bulge ever. Your longer beginning is cutting across the bottom of the bulge.
> Julie in San Diego


51 stitches?????


----------



## JulieLanner (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes. 51 sts.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

JulieLanner said:


> To avoid the bulge, I do this. I cast on 51 stitches and work enough rows to give me the same number of ridges as the edging has stitches. For example, if the edging has 3 garter stitches, work 6 rows. At the end of the row, pick up 1 stitch at the end of each ridge. In our example, pick up 3. Turn, knit the 3, pm, yo, work to the center stitch, yo, pm, work 1, yo, work to end. Yo, pick up 1 stitch in each ridge. Knit 3, purl until the last 3, knit 3. Now proceed in pattern, picking the pattern row to begin with that has the same stitch count as what you have. Might be row 9, 10 or 11 or so. No bulge ever. Your longer beginning is cutting across the bottom of the bulge.
> Julie in San Diego


Thanks Julie, great information.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JulieLanner said:


> To avoid the bulge, I do this. I cast on 51 stitches and work enough rows to give me the same number of ridges as the edging has stitches. For example, if the edging has 3 garter stitches, work 6 rows. At the end of the row, pick up 1 stitch at the end of each ridge. In our example, pick up 3. Turn, knit the 3, pm, yo, work to the center stitch, yo, pm, work 1, yo, work to end. Yo, pick up 1 stitch in each ridge. Knit 3, purl until the last 3, knit 3. Now proceed in pattern, picking the pattern row to begin with that has the same stitch count as what you have. Might be row 9, 10 or 11 or so. No bulge ever. Your longer beginning is cutting across the bottom of the bulge.
> Julie in San Diego


But wouldn't that give you a band of garter stitch at a right angle to the rest of the shawl's edge stitches?


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF "GARTER TABS" any of the shawls or scarves I've made never said anything about them. What is a garter tab and why do some patterns need them?


I have read the 1st two pages & I'm still not understanding ! 
1 " A garter tab is" .............. Fill in the blank .
2. " it is used where, when " ...............
Thanks !


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

k1p2sox said:


> I have read the 1st two pages & I'm still not understanding !
> 1 " A garter tab is" .............. Fill in the blank .
> 2. " it is used where, when " ...............
> Thanks !


k1p2sox.
A garter at is a way to start a Triangle Shawl so the Garter Stitch border goes across the top of the shawl.
It is used when you start at the back of the neck with the shawl increasing on each edge, inside the Garter a Stitch border.
If you are not making a shawl or scarf in this manner, you will not need to use the Garter Tab.
The pictures I have added will show you what the Garter Tab does, one pic up the way it is when you are knitting and one the way it is when the scarf is worn.
This won't show you how to do it but if you need to know that, please let me know.
Have fun.
Colleen
PS, the Garter Tab is the stitches in the very middle, cast on 3 stitches, 7 rows, pick up 3 along the side of the piece, pic up 3 across the Cast On. 9 stitches now on the needle.
If you need to know more ask.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

k1p2sox said:


> I have read the 1st two pages & I'm still not understanding !
> 1 " A garter tab is" .............. Fill in the blank .
> 2. " it is used where, when " ...............
> Thanks !


When I originally asked the question, I knew "what" and "where" but I didn't know why it was used or how to avoid the bulge I seem to see all too often. I have had some great answers and I hope the post by Aggie May has helped answer yours. 
I just want to add that some crescent scarves begin with a garter tab, so it's not exclusively used for triangles. There are a number of videos and tutorials on how to make a garter tab and here are a few.
Garter tab
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-garter-stitch-tab-cast-on-for-triangular-shawls/




http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/garter-tab-tutorial/
If you want more, just Google for garter tab. 
I am very appreciative of every response I've had. They have 1) helped me understand how to avoid a bulge and 2) the "why" question.


----------



## JulieLanner (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, but it's all garter so it looks ok. I have also knit 3 sts for 51 ridges and picked up along the edge, but that is a PITA.
Julie


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

JulieLanner said:


> Yes, but it's all garter so it looks ok. I have also knit 3 sts for 51 ridges and picked up along the edge, but that is a PITA.
> Julie


Excuse my ignorance here but I didn't understand what you meant by PITA. I Googled for it with knitting and the overwhelming impression I got was the proverbial pain where the sun doesn't shine. Is that correct?  
I'm going to have to try to knit your suggestion to understand it because I haven't yet used a garter tab or any of its work-arounds or substitutes.


----------



## JulieLanner (Dec 19, 2014)

You are correct about the PITA. The point of a garter tab with a triangle shawl is that you have to start somewhere, and this gives you stitches on 3 sides, the 2 edges and a few to start the center. So far so good, but then enter the dreaded hump. It makes the shawl fit funny at the back of the neck. My work around gives a shawl that is slightly scooped out at the back, so it fits nicely and shifts the weight of the shawl forward a bit, so it stays on the shoulders better. Try Kiri from the all tangled up blog as a good first triangle shawl. Just google Kiri. It is named after the opera singer. They're like potato chips, can't do just one. I have done a dozen or so. I made one in 2 shades of pink and a ball of black while sitting with a friend in the hospital. She died of breast cancer, but I think of her whenever I use the shawl. WW yarn and #8 needles. That's the shawl where I worked out the 51 stitch beginning. Yummy warm and fits good. 
Julie


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

JulieLanner said:


> You are correct about the PITA. The point of a garter tab with a triangle shawl is that you have to start somewhere, and this gives you stitches on 3 sides, the 2 edges and a few to start the center. So far so good, but then enter the dreaded hump. It makes the shawl fit funny at the back of the neck. My work around gives a shawl that is slightly scooped out at the back, so it fits nicely and shifts the weight of the shawl forward a bit, so it stays on the shoulders better. Try Kiri from the all tangled up blog as a good first triangle shawl. Just google Kiri. It is named after the opera singer. They're like potato chips, can't do just one. I have done a dozen or so. I made one in 2 shades of pink and a ball of black while sitting with a friend in the hospital. She died of breast cancer, but I think of her whenever I use the shawl. WW yarn and #8 needles. That's the shawl where I worked out the 51 stitch beginning. Yummy warm and fits good.
> Julie


Thanks for the pattern recommendation. It's available as a Ravelry download, so that's what I did.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> k1p2sox.
> A garter at is a way to start a Triangle Shawl so the Garter Stitch border goes across the top of the shawl.
> It is used when you start at the back of the neck with the shawl increasing on each edge, inside the Garter a Stitch border.
> If you are not making a shawl or scarf in this manner, you will not need to use the Garter Tab.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Link to Kiri shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kiri


----------

